
Hedonic Opportunity Cost - marojejian
http://marojejian.tumblr.com/post/87058879321/hedonic-opportunity-cost
======
brownbat
A blog citing another blog citing a TED talk. Still a great quote though.

> What is the hedonic opportunity cost of spending 6 billion pounds on a load
> of railway tracks? Here’s my naive advertising man’s suggestion: what you
> should in fact do is employ all of the world’s top male and female
> supermodels, and pay them to walk the length of the train handing out free
> Chateau Petrus for the entire duration of the journey. You’ll still have
> about 3 billion pounds left over and people will actually ask for the train
> to be slowed down.

From Ogilvy UK vice-chairman Rory Sutherland’s TED talk, ‘Life lessons from an
ad man’.
[http://www.ted.com/talks/rory_sutherland_life_lessons_from_a...](http://www.ted.com/talks/rory_sutherland_life_lessons_from_an_ad_man)

